# Photography Humour



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Is there room for a photography-specific humour thread, or should this go in "Visually Humorous Post of the Day"?*


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Since this is more of a related cartoon maybe the Visually Humorous thread is its right home.

OTH a thread for humorous photos taken by ehMac members seems like a great idea.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think one of the criteria should also be that all submissions actually be funny.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> I think one of the criteria should also be that all submissions actually be funny.



**ouch* *

:-(


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Funny? Photos*

Edit: I have been intending to start removing some of my older images. This thread seemed a good place to start as all other humorous images and links have been removed as well.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> **ouch* *
> 
> :-(


Sorry Cuba, nothing personal. I've seen this brand of cartoon around but it just doesn't tickle my funny bone. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have both Canon and Nikon camera's,
I hope they aren't fighting in the cupboard when I put them to bed each night.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> I think one of the criteria should also be that all submissions actually be funny.


+1!!!! :clap:

This remark could also be made about the entries in the Visually Humourous as well......


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

*Insurance*

...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Greenman said:


> Photography class...


Now that was funny.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Why do we have two threads for visual humour?

Cheers


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tilt said:


> Why do we have two threads for visual humour?
> 
> Cheers


Hmm... 2 is better than 1.


----------



## besteffects (Aug 8, 2013)

It shows the incredible effects of photography, Clik or rotate the image in HDR .


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

best effects; some of "your images" look strangely familiar and link to various commercial sites.

If these are not your images you need to give the photographer credit. You should also have the photographers permission. Lacking permission you should simply post a link rather than embedding them.


----------

